# Evacuation & Ligation of lymphocele



## bpiggott (Oct 12, 2009)

How would you code the following?  

Postop Dx:  Recurrent chronic left lympohcele, left inguinal lymphocele


Name of Operation:  Evacuation & ligation of left lymphocele


Description of Operation:

Linear incision directly over the old cicatrix was made.  This was carried deep with the use of electrocautery.  I immediately encountered a clear lymphatic drainage.  This lymphocele was evacuated.  The wound was packed with sponges & then removed to try & identify the lymphatic channel that was chronically leaking.  This appeared to be coming from the inferior aspect of this lymphocele cavity.  I then placed several figure-of-eight stitches around this region with the use of 2-0 Vicryl.  I then irrigated with copious amounts of normal saline.  I introduced an 18-French Blake drain into the wound that was exteriorized at the lateral portion of the incision.  It was secured to the lateral aspect of her left thigh with the use of 3-0 nylon & a sterile pressure dressing was applied.  The patient tolerated this procedure without any complications.


----------

